# ujde to



## djwebb1969

Hi, what is the literal meaning of this? What does ujde on its own mean? I haven't come up to verbs of motion other than jít and jet, and it may be something like уйдёт in Russian, but that doesn't help me work out the fundamental meaning. это уйдёт?


----------



## Giordi89

In English, it would be something like ´´It is quite ok/It´s not bad´´. In an answer to ´´How are you´´ it would be like ´´I am doing QUITE fine (but it´s nothing special)´´. If you say it about some thing you are asked for your opinion about, then it would be the first case. But if someone asks you your opinion on some task they did, then ´´ujde to´´ is not a nice answer and it would rather be like ´´It is not so bad´´. As for *ujde, *it really doesn´t have a clear English equivalent but it is derived from ´´*go*´´. The Russian word you wrote sounds like its equivalent.


----------



## djwebb1969

But what is the literal meaning? What is "ujde" on its own?


----------



## Giordi89

I have edited my commentary, check it if it helps. Ujít in infinitive means ´´to go/walk´´ but only in a context, which is required. It is used when you walk some distance). E.g. I walked 20 kilometers before I arrived to the spot = Ušel jsem 20 kilometrů....... I have to walk 20 kms = Musím ujít 20 km (to arrive to my destination). If you know French, the verb PARCOURIR would correspond to that word.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks. I think I can interpret it as "it will go" - meaning "it'll do" in English  (roughly, "it's not brilliant, but it'll be OK"). That's the way I will look on it anyway, as it'll help me remember it.


----------



## Giordi89

I did not know ´´It will go´´ existed in English before. Thanks for enriching my vocabulary with a new phrase. I had an idea but always thought it sounded like a ´´czechism´´.


----------



## djwebb1969

No, "it will do" is an English phrase. "It will go" is a Czechism. Eg "is this tiny umbrella big enough for you in the rain? Answer: it will do". I just interpreted the literal meaning "it will go" to mean something like "it will do" in English. There may be some connection with подойдёт in Russian (it'll suit, match, fit).


----------



## hypoch

Actually, in my opinion you would not respond to "je ten deštník dost velký?" with "ujde to" but rather with something like "bude stačit". I'd say "Ujde to" is a qualitative response (of the type bad, good, poor,excellent,....). "Stačit" (in the correct form) is the typical translation of "will do".

"Ujít" has other meanings. One (mentioned above) is "manage to cover a certain distance walking". 

Using my not-quite-up-to-scratch knowledge of Russian I'd say уйти́ is a bit of a false friend, corresponding to the Czech "odejít", "odjet" (leave). The Czech "ujít" with a similar meaning maybe exists/ed (unless it is a Slovakism - it feels rather archaic) but focuses on the escaping element. But it is quite normal to use it in a less literal form, e.g. "ušel plyn" = "there was a gas leak", i.e. the gas escaped.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thanks, hypoch. Bude stačit is a useful phrase! And I had thought, before your post, that ujít was an exact equivalent of уйти́. Now I see the equivalent is odejít. In fact, I've noticed a lot of the perfectives have a different prefix in Czech, and the Russian version is not a good guide. Eg udělat, umýt (where you might expect zdělat, pomýt if you were expecting an exact equivalent). There is a Russian word отойти́, which would be good equivalent of odejít, but I don't think it is as frequently found as уйти́


----------

